
Using GitRoyalty to fund my nearly abandoned 2.6k star Open Source project - feross
https://medium.com/@sdrzn/using-gitroyalty-to-fund-my-nearly-abandoned-2-6k-star-open-source-project-364cf68f05da
======
alidaniett
I would pay for projects at these prices if it meant avoiding fiascos like
event-stream. npm's new funding command is a joke, nobody is going to use it

